# Interesting free source for marching and drumline midi



## SlHarder (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not a drummer. Wanted to incorporate some "marching" style percussion into some of the orchestral I've been doing.

I stumbled on the Oklahoma State band percussion section webpages for 2000 thru 2008. Typical arrangements for college marching bands, both traditional and popular of the day. 

Someone(s) sweat a lot of sweat putting these together as practice guides for their percussion sections.

Midi to download and lots of scores if that is your interest.

Different years are laid out differently so some exploring necessary. More midi in the early years, more scores in the later years.

I've found some content that can then be looped to create a more "military" style percussion.

Content I've downloaded is General Midi.

FWIW

Link:



Marching Percussion Music


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 26, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> I'm not a drummer. Wanted to incorporate some "marching" style percussion into some of the orchestral I've been doing.
> 
> I stumbled on the Oklahoma State band percussion section webpages for 2000 thru 2008. Typical arrangements for college marching bands, both traditional and popular of the day.
> 
> ...


Well. you wont go wrong with this...



The Complete Marches of John Philip Sousa


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Well. you wont go wrong with this...
> 
> 
> 
> The Complete Marches of John Philip Sousa


I think you *can* go wrong with this, as marches =/= marching band music

still a cool resource, though.


----------



## SlHarder (Feb 26, 2021)

I was just looking for some interesting material that I can use as subtext under orchestral. I was spending too much time fiddling with percussion timing. That's also the reason I don't incorporate much exposed piano. With all things percussive the devil is definitely in the timing details.


----------



## Rob (Feb 26, 2021)

great find, thank you! I bought a midi library a few years ago, of marching snare patterns, it's interesting... as everything that has a codified tradition: it was called "Military cadences"


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 26, 2021)

kmaster said:


> I think you *can* go wrong with this, as marches =/= marching band music
> 
> still a cool resource, though.



Splitting hairs methinks

"I'm not a drummer. Wanted to incorporate some "marching" style percussion into some of the orchestral I've been doing."


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Splitting hairs methinks
> 
> "I'm not a drummer. Wanted to incorporate some "marching" style percussion into some of the orchestral I've been doing."


Nope, not splitting hairs.

that’s the equivalent of somebody wanting to learn neo-soul keyboard styles and you give him a link to ragtime. Both are clearly from the R&B family but are separated by about 8 decades.


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 26, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Nope, not splitting hairs.
> 
> that’s the equivalent of somebody wanting to learn neo-soul keyboard styles and you give him a link to ragtime. Both are clearly from the R&B family but are separated by about 8 decades.


Can you please explain the differences to me?


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2021)

@JJP is more of an expert than I am, but I’ll see if I can’t get something together for you


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 26, 2021)

This might help. I am no expert though I played Sousa marches in a town band. The drums were ordinary concert snare, concert bass drum and cymbals. Straight forward orchestral sounding. Written in 2/4 or 6/8.

The snares for outdoor marching were bigger tenor drums and higher pitched snare sounds. Look up HM Marines Band performing Colonel Boogy to see/hear the difference.

Now if you fast forward in time what the US college and University marching bands were doing, it was flashier, more technically demanding IMHO.

I peeked at one of the Oklahoma charts (Sgt Peppers), right away you could see the stress on rudiments (paradiddles, sticking is noted), flams, etc. The college football bands took things to a level Sousa charts do not require. Much busier drums.

If I were you, use the Oklahoma midi files in your work but also use your ears to check if it sounds too busy. Mozart used timpani for his marches. Sousa has his style; also catch some of the maximum impact college marching bands on Youtube. 

That's the gist of marches.
Now for some Mozart:



Note: Mozart has his eye on one of those cheerleaders, sorry to tell you....


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 26, 2021)

In terms of the difference in styles:

Sousa march:



Oklahoma State drumline:



A further example of the "marching" (ie rudimental drumming) style:


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2021)

well I was going to post, but others have covered it much better!


----------

